# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  الولايات المتحدة تبيع اسرائيل 25 مقاتلة من طراز F35

## M7MD

أقرت وزارة الدفاع الامريكية اليوم صفقة بيع 25 طائرة من طراز F35  من صنع شركة "لوكهيد مارتين"الى اسرائيل. 

وتتمتع هذه الطائرة المعروفة بالشبح بميزات تساعدها على عدم الظهور على اجهزة الرادار المعادية, بالاضافة الى ميزاتها القتالية وسرعتها. 

 وتفيد الانباء انه من المحتمل ان تبيع امريكا الى اسرائيل 50 طائرة اخرى من نفس الطراز،لتصل قيمة الصفقة الى 15.2 مليارد دولار. 

ويقول مسؤولون في وزارة الدفاع الامريكية "البنتاغون" ان هذه الصفقة ضرورية للحفاظ على المصالح الامريكية في الشرق الاوسط، ولمساعدة اسرائيل في الحفاظ على امنها القومي






[/CENTER]

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل...


شكرا ىاخوي...

----------


## M7MD

بعين الله

----------

